# Over clocking my CPU



## tweaKkz (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey guys, i have an AMD Phenom Quad Core processor 2.2 ghtz. Many people say i wouldn't be able to hit it up much but ive seen it happen.

Just wondering if anyone could give me some tips and back up info. Your opinions are accepted =]


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Before attempting any overclock, you should first make sure your system is up to the challenge. An overclock demands more from every component, not just the CPU.
The first thing you should ensure, is that you have a quality power supply.


----------

